

How an Illinois rest stop inspired a web page - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2799-how-an-illinois-rest-stop-inspired-a-web-page

======
budu3
Great idea but 37signals' list is too long. It discourages you from actually
reading the whole list.

~~~
jasonfried
Fair point. I could have gotten carried away with it. The idea is more
conceptual than finding that specific answer to your specific question, but it
could probably work just as well as a shorter list.

~~~
poet
On the positive side, adding a yes to the bottom of the list as well as the
top was a key refinement. I felt that was missing when I viewed the photo of
the original and was pleasantly surprised when I scrolled down to see it added
in your version.

~~~
tuhin
Exactly! I rushed to the bottom of the page to see if the Yes was there or
not? Since after 10-11 items this becomes a game and the next instinct is to
start from bottom. Also if someone actually read from the top all the way to
the bottom, then the second YES is the gratification.

------
tptacek
Can I add that this copywriting strategy is also _extremely_ SEOactive? If you
want to write a page like that, link each scenario to a short landing page.

~~~
gojomo
Can you clarify? Do you mean Fried's page as-is is already 'SEOactive' meaning
good? Or that every bullet needs links to another page (which would seem to
derail the original effect)?

~~~
josh33
I think the original poster is referring to the fact that people may search
for those questions, possibly (or questions that relate).

------
abcd_f
Talking about rest stops and the web.

<http://arch.ksys.ru/tualet.html> \-- _An Unofficial Website of Paid Public
Washroom at Grabin Street of Korolev city, Greater Moscow Area_

Sections are _Welcome_ , _Services and Prices_ , _Infrastructure_ , _How to
Find Us_ , _About Us_ and _Testimonials_.

------
famousactress
A really long list of features that a 37signals app _does_ have. Didn't see
that coming.

~~~
jasonfried
Not "features" - scenarios.

------
d0m
Still, sometime even if it's an obvious question, it's a good way to start a
conversation. I.e. Can I have some X? -> Of course, the answer is Yes, but
still, it's a polite way.. way better than "Give me X".

------
hernan7
Argh! Top-posting!

~~~
arkitaip
I am ashamed to say that I didn't notice this. My god, what have I become.

------
kiranryali
Don't know how I feel about this. It's definitely attention grabbing, but then
again I didn't extract any real information from this page. It's simply too
long, and who likes reading a bunch of questions?

------
RossDM
Conveys a lot of information, but all the question marks stress me. My blood
pressure rose and I nearly had a heart attack by the end of the page.

